

InGameNow launches - Twitter for Sports - kimboslice
http://www.ingamenow.com

======
jmacd
I have been using SportsTwit to track games that I can't watch. It has been
around for quite a while: <http://www.sportstwit.com/>

~~~
rglullis
Shameless plug: I'm slightly involved in a similar project with some guys in
Brazil, where people may get all news and results related to the football
(soccer for you, american guys) teams.

It's called SigaSeuTime (Follow Your Team), at <http://www.sigaseutime.com.br>
. People may follow all teams and games from the Brazilian National Cup or
Euro 2008.

------
dleffel
Freaking love the site. Totally addictive.

------
VinnyD
Great new site. Too bad the Mets suck, or I could really load some great
posts!

------
kimboslice
sports-focused and event-based twitter discussions... slick interface too

------
tialys
A me too of twitter..? Does this site have a business model?

------
djwinte
Updates by fans that are at the games - great site!

------
echinsuocha1
Site, is twitter for sports on ROIDS!

------
rokhayakebe
This is a great application of the live microblogging concept. People simply
love to get live updates about sports specially when you at work. Every live
game spectator has a mobile phone, I can imagine them sending thousands of
updates per game.

I do not care for sports, but this is one great idea.

